# Crystal shrimp and OEBT cross?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Has anyone tried crossing a CRS/CBS with an OEBT? 

If so any chance you have pics of the offspring? 

all my female OEBT bit the dust and i only have a few males left.. I'm curious to try the experiment. IF you tried this please post a pic!


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure if this is what I think it is, but my guess is that somewhere, in one of my tanks, this guy had one tiger parent and one CBS parent. I'm not sure whether it was OEBT or regular tiger, but the line pattern around the body definitely looks like a tiger (two forward facing lines). I'm guessing it would look something like this. A bit of a muddy mischling. However, Taiwan bee crossed with OEBT can end up producing pinto shrimp in a couple of generations, so who knows what you could generate down the line with a CBS/CRS x tiger colony.

Apologies for the terrible, zoomed-in iPhone photo.



Cheers,
Rob


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks rob! I wanted to get an idea before I did it. I actually ended up finding one female oebt with eggs. So I'm aborting this plan for now but may try it later on


----------



## bettaforu (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes been there, done it several times. The offspring are called Tibees. They look like crystals, but have clear patches with tiger stripes
instead of solid areas. Here are some of my new ones that I have on order, just waiting for weather to warm up before getting them shipped.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the pics


----------



## bettaforu (Jun 2, 2010)

here's another of mine...gone now, but it was a beauty.








If you continue to cross these back to CRS or CBS or Taiwan BKK you can end up with Pinto shrimp. Here is picture of this type
I am currently trying this out, will take a little time but worth the effort...some very nice colorations can come out of it.


----------

